# Pigs and Luna are best friends



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I love these moments. Bluebell and Moonpie love to hang around my puppy


















I love my babies ....and yes the pigs are in my bedroom lol


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

OMG! I thought they were slippers til I realized they were little piggies!


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

They are adorable, glad they are getting along with the pup!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

CM,that's awesome!The dog will think it's a pig or the pigs will think they are dogs.You're gonna have some confused pets!You trying to housebreak everybody together?I wish you luck and let us know how you did it.


----------

